# Pick Up Truck Event



## UBYEGAZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyone attending the Pick Up Truck Unveiling?


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

I'd love to, Tesla/Space X is only a few miles from my house but I am not sure how I can get an invite. I assume security is too good to crash the event.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm going. But I don't know for sure if I'll actually get an invite. We'll see.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m going, flights booked etc. Have no idea if I’ll get an invite but I asked the right channels. We’ll see


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Going without an invite? Isn't that "party crashing?"


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> Going without an invite? Isn't that "party crashing?"


Depends on how big your truck is


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> Going without an invite? Isn't that "party crashing?"


By my definition, it is, down to meet up with anyone else crashing the event. :tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy::tearsofjoy:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dr. J said:


> Going without an invite? Isn't that "party crashing?"


well, it may be just crashing LA (not specifically the event)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Flight to LAX: Booked
Accommodations: In progress
Invitation to event: LOL
Promise to not order one: Ohhh, fine...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If I didn't already have the Model 3, I'd totally order the truck for myself.

I tried to talk the wife into the truck, but she doesn't want a vehicle that big.


----------



## UBYEGAZ (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm live fairly close to SpaceX as well. But I have no invite, nor do I know how to acquire one. If anyone has an extra ticket i hope they invite us. I am willing to attempt to "Crash the Party". I am sure security will be very tight, even if you try and slip them a few dollars. lol

I am by no means a "Truck Guy" but i am most likely ordering one....Its a convenience factor! I can take it camping deep in the wilderness but also I can take it to job sites.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

UBYEGAZ said:


> I'm live fairly close to SpaceX as well. But I have no invite, nor do I know how to acquire one. If anyone has an extra ticket i hope they invite us. I am willing to attempt to "Crash the Party". I am sure security will be very tight, even if you try and slip them a few dollars. lol
> 
> I am by no means a "Truck Guy" but i am most likely ordering one....Its a convenience factor! I can take it camping deep in the wilderness but also I can take it to job sites.


I'm hoping the pickup has an RV/camping package, or that an aftermarket company creates one for it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

My prediction, conceived in a sleep-deprived stupor:

The cybertruck rolls on stage with lights blinding the crowd, then two other trucks roll out beside it: a Rivian and a Ford.

Turns out all three had been secretly working together all this time, and they all run the same Tesla powertrain. You get to choose whichever body style and price level works for you. All supercharge anywhere. Everyone wins!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> My prediction, conceived in a sleep-deprived stupor:
> 
> The cybertruck rolls on stage with lights blinding the crowd, then two other trucks roll out beside it: a Rivian and a Ford.
> 
> Turns out all three had been secretly working together all this time, and they all run the same Tesla powertrain. You get to choose whichever body style and price level works for you. All supercharge anywhere. Everyone wins!


:rainbow:


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

@garsh Congrats on the invite,

Willing to be anyone's plus 1


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'm in.


I presume my invitation got lost in the mail. Sniff.


----------



## Gonzalo Zamora-Bautista (Mar 13, 2018)

If anyone has a plus one, I’ll give you some Scooby snacks, pm me and we can discuss.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Got an invite, and registered, but only waitlisted at this time. Will make the flight anyway - hopeful to get in unless they tell me not to come.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

njkode said:


> I'd love to, Tesla/Space X is only a few miles from my house but I am not sure how I can get an invite.


Just like @njkode, I am only a few miles away from SpaceX so if any meetups pre or post are happening then let us know 
(Yeah, i didn't get an invite either but that's ok)


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

So, about these events..... watching from the outside, I think they are utterly bizarre. More like a high school pep rally led by an awkward class president who doesn’t have any public speaking experience. I am one of Elon’s biggest fans - I think he is totally brilliant, but I do not like his presentations at all. First I saw of him was the model 3 release and I kept thinking, why are they letting this guy talk? I really wish they wouldn’t have him as the main speaker. I think they could put on a more polished, informative presentation aimed at those who are not already Tesla fanboys. And for you Tesla fanboys who are attending, try to limit the hootin’ and hollerin’ .

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I think they could put on a more polished, informative presentation aimed at those who are not already Tesla fanboys.


I prefer Elon's raw presentation style. Slick presentations are boring - that puts me to sleep. He's definitely informative though - I'm not sure why you thought the 3 reveal wasn't informative. We got a lot of info there.



> And for you Tesla fanboys who are attending, try to limit the hootin' and hollerin'


Yeah, that part gets a little weird.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> My prediction, conceived in a sleep-deprived stupor:
> 
> The cybertruck rolls on stage with lights blinding the crowd, then two other trucks roll out beside it: a Rivian and a Ford.
> 
> Turns out all three had been secretly working together all this time, and they all run the same Tesla powertrain. You get to choose whichever body style and price level works for you. All supercharge anywhere. Everyone wins!


Just to add a little more fuel to this particular fire... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195402068309282816


----------



## UBYEGAZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats Garsh! I don't know why but i am super excited for ya. Wish i had an invite.

I heard that Tesla will be at the LA AutoShow (Starts Nov. 22nd) doing test drives for there vehicles. I have a feeling since the Truck Unveil is on the 21st, the Truck will be on display (if we are really lucky maybe we can go for a ride). I just want to see it in person!

I think for the model Y event many people met before at a parking lot.

I agree Elon is a bad speaker, but I actually enjoy his presentations, as they do not seem scripted, the guy literally has to think on the fly and shows his passion for the company.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

For the rest of us on the planet, has there been anything announced about webcasts or other contemporaneous broadcasts from the event?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Tesla has always live streamed right on their own web site. It's a very mediocre broadcast at best, but that is all there has been to date. I'm not sure what changed, but 3 of the local galleries are sponsoring watch parties. I don't think I recall that ever happening before.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> For the rest of us on the planet, has there been anything announced about webcasts or other contemporaneous broadcasts from the event?


At some point, Tesla should have a link to the webcast available.
Follow the Tesla twitter account to get notified.
https://twitter.com/Tesla


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> And for you Tesla fanboys who are attending, try to limit the hootin' and hollerin'





garsh said:


> Yeah, that part gets a little weird.


Now that I think about, I'm sure the availability of free alcohol at these events doesn't help.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I prefer Elon's raw presentation style. Slick presentations are boring - that puts me to sleep. He's definitely informative though - I'm not sure why you thought the 3 reveal wasn't informative. We got a lot of info there.


I like his down to earth style, but the un-smoothness of the presentation itself really unnerved me, especially prior to me joining the Tesla cult. 😊 I just rewatched the model 3 and model y reveals, and would comment that I felt the model 3 presentation was mostly informative (but why no mention of the dramatically different single display?!), but the model y reveal told us next to nothing about the vehicle. I think some specific contrasts to the model 3 would have been helpful. Could barely see it with the lighting and it was like Elon couldn't think of much to say about it.

Just hoping for a truck event that has an intended audience beyond those of us already infatuated with everything Tesla. I think the reveals get a pretty big audience so hope they use them to effectively introduce the wonders of the new vehicle.



garsh said:


> Now that I think about, I'm sure the availability of free alcohol at these events doesn't help.


There is free alcohol?! No wonder everyone wants to go!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> Tesla has always live streamed right on their own web site. It's a very mediocre broadcast at best, but that is all there has been to date. I'm not sure what changed, but 3 of the local galleries are sponsoring watch parties. I don't think I recall that ever happening before.


And it always starts late. Like really late, sometimes.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’ll be there but the event filled up within 25-20 minutes of RSVPs going out. There’s a waitlist at the moment for no-shows.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> ...but the model y reveal told us next to nothing about the vehicle.


That's true.

That was a very a-typical Tesla reveal. They didn't want to hype it up at all, because they know it's going to eat into Model 3 sales, and they don't want that to happen until they're able to start delivering Model Y. I have to admit that I was a little disappointed in that one.



> There is free alcohol?! No wonder everyone wants to go!


Yep. At the Y reveal, they had an open bar, and hundreds of plates of pie.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yep. At the Y reveal, they had an open bar, and hundreds of plates of pie.


Alcohol and pie - sounds like a "Smashing" event. Either way you go.


----------



## UBYEGAZ (Jun 12, 2019)

garsh said:


> Yep. At the Y reveal, they had an open bar, and hundreds of plates of pie.


Pie and Alcohol? Yikes, Sugar on Sugar I bet that makes for a gnarly hangover the following day. Lol

The model Y reveal was extremely boring, lol. I completely understand though, Elon admitted that he had to tone it down because he did not want model 3 sales to be cannibalized. I would have waited 3 months prior to rolling out the car out the assembly line to reveal it. Think of the hype it would have created specially since so many have been spotted lately.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

UBYEGAZ said:


> Pie and Alcohol?


It was held on "Pi-Day" (March 14). 



UBYEGAZ said:


> I would have waited 3 months prior to rolling out the car out the assembly line to reveal it.


That would have made a lot more sense. Perhaps Elon felt that he _had _to have a reveal because he had previously mentioned (back in June 2018) revealing it in March.

Other than satisfying us Tesla fanboys, I couldn't see any strategic reason to have it, other than letting the world know that a small SUV really is designed and getting ready for production. I guess it also allowed them to start taking reservations for the vehicle - maybe they still think that's a useful tool for gauging interest to help with production planning?


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Well, today is the today. about 12 hours left until the Truck event. I also hope the truck will be at the LA auto show since that starts tomorrow.


----------



## UBYEGAZ (Jun 12, 2019)

Is it just me or was this a little awkward? Why they break the windows? was that a Whoopsie moment?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

UBYEGAZ said:


> Is it just me or was this a little awkward? Why they break the windows? was that a Whoopsie moment?


A LITTLE awkward?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

UBYEGAZ said:


> Is it just me or was this a little awkward? Why they break the windows? was that a Whoopsie moment?


Yeah, they weren't supposed to break.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, I didn't get to ride in it -- as was the case for about 60% of the people who lined up -- but I stayed until the very end, and they let us take a peak inside before they drove it away.



















After they kicked us out, I wandered along the HyperLoop test track, which was strangely fun at 1:30am. 

Lots to digest on my flight home tomorrow... but I'd be remiss to forget to thank the generous soul (whose name escapes me) from Lola Wines, the wine supplier for the event, who saved @GDN and me from waitlist purgatory and used two spare +1s to get us in. www.lolawines.com, y'all!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Several additional photos in the Motor Trend gallery that I haven't seen elsewhere:

https://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-cybertruck-electric-pickup-engineering-manufacturing


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

after looking thru the Motortrend pix - and sleeping on it, I wonder if part of the reason for the geometric shape is because the skin is plate steel welded at the corners instead of pressed.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> after looking thru the Motortrend pix - and sleeping on it, I wonder if part of the reason for the geometric shape is because the skin is plate steel welded at the corners instead of pressed.


I think it's bent, no?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Several additional photos in the Motor Trend gallery that I haven't seen elsewhere:


Thanks for the link. I find the whole thing very interesting to look at and can't wait to see one in person. I think the most jarring thing for me is the front view. Somehow I wonder if they shouldn't use that space for the letters T E S L A and suddenly, it all makes sense.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I think it's bent, no?


after going back and reading their article, yes, folded.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tencate said:


> Somehow I wonder if they shouldn't use that space for the letters T E S L A and suddenly, it all makes sense.


Maybe Cybertruck instead of Tesla, I am hoping its a spinoff like Hummer was for GM.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Maybe Cybertruck instead of Tesla, I am hoping its a spinoff like Hummer was for GM.


or mustang from Ford? (still hoping that is what F is planning)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> (still hoping that is what F is planning)


While I used to be a Mustang fan, I do not really care what Ford does anymore.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

LA auto show starts today, odds they will have it there ??? I’d love to check it out in person.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Well, I didn't get to ride in it -- as was the case for about 60% of the people who lined up -- but I stayed until the very end, and they let us take a peak inside before they drove it away.
> 
> View attachment 30698
> 
> ...


Agree completely @Bokonon , Huge shout out to Lola Wines, she took care of us and wanted no credit for it. The whole experience was a little surreal and the Hyperloop being right on the street was intriguing. Along with the rocket down on the corner and the oversized Supercharger sign.

Thanks for getting those interior shots, very nice. So it looks like the large center console in front flips up for the 6th seat, either that or there will be multiple configurations for the front row, bench or buckets. I like the concept of rear cameras for mirrors, but don't know if that will make it to production. It's kind of weird to see inside and it looks almost normal compared to the outside.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

GDN said:


> with the rocket down on the corner


That's not just any rocket, that's the world's very first 1st stage that SpaceX landed back in December 2015. Epic.


----------

